# ما الذي فقدته .. وتتمنى عودته ...



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

*سؤالٌ جريح

لماذا لا نشعر بأهمية .. وقيمة الشيء .. إلا إذا فقدناه .. ؟؟





../.. أحباب ../.. أصدقاء ../..

أقارب
!! ... صحه ../.. اموال .../.. الخ


!! ... نَـعَـم .. واشياء لاتُحصى ... لا نلقي لها بالاً .. ونتجاهلها

.. وبمجرد فقدها ... نعضّ اصابع الندم .. والحسرة تقطع افئدتنا





... ويكثر ترديد .. ياليت .. ولو .. واتمنى

!! ... يا ليت يرجع ... !! ادفع العمر .. بس اشوفه لحظه




!! .. كنوز الدنيا .. اشتري فيها رضاه




.. ونردد ابيات .. ونكتب قصائد .. ونهل دمووع العين





!! ... ( ولو ان البكا بيرد غالي ..... لأسيّل واديٍ ماسال سيله )


كم من حبيبٍ فقدت .. ؟؟
وكم من صديقٍ فرطت .. ؟؟
وكم من غاليٍ غاب عنك .. ؟؟
وكم من أيام عمرك ذهبت .. أسأت بها الى نفسك ولم تُحسن .. ؟؟




وماذا بعد ... وإلى متى ... ونحن بهذه الغفله ... وعدم الإحساس بمن نُحب .. وبمن حولنا .. ؟؟






.. ,, فقدنا أصحاب ,, أحباب .. ,, أبناء .. ,, آبـــــاء

.. كانوا معنا ولم نبتسم لهم .. أو نودهم .. أو شعرنا بقيمتهم

!! ... رحلوا .. غابوا ... ماتوا

... النتيجه = دموع ندم ... ولعلّ وليت ... بكاء على القبور





ولكن بعد ماذا ..؟؟

هل استفادوا من تلك النتائج .. أو عملوا بها .... ؟؟


... لم يدركوا .. ولن يعلموا .. بحبكم المفاجئ .. وشوقكم .. وحنينكم .. وندمكم




... نتغنى ونردد عبارات الألم والوداع .. والحزن لفراقهم


!! ... كل هذه النتائج .. ما هي إلا تأنيب ضمير بالوقت الضائع


!! ... فلماذا نفترش الحزن .. ونتوسد الألم .. ونلتحف بالهم والأسى



!! اغتنموا الحياة .. فهي أجمل من الوقوف على اطلالها .. وقد سكنت احداقنا دموع الندم


نُكابر .. ونتجاهل ... ولا نبالي ... = نهاية وفقد 



.. لحظة تسامح .. لحظة سعاده .. لحظة صفاء .. كفيلة ببرء جراح السنين



.. لا نبخل على انفسنا بها .. ولو كانت مُجرد لحظه





الكل منا مرّ وعاش تجربة فـقـدان ... لأناس أو اشياء غالية عليه

.. وان اختلفت مقاييسها ومعاييرها

فما الذي فقدته .. وتتمنى عودته ... وماذا ستفعل لو عاد اليك .. ؟؟

رساله تتمنى أن تصل اليه .. ‘‘ لو أن المفقود شخص " ؟؟







•●•● مع خالص حبي وتقديري ●•●•*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

هبدأ بنفسي

فقدت حاجات كتير جدا واشخاص كانوا في حياتي

ولكني لم اندم ابدا علي فقداني لهذه الاشياء 

ولا الاشخاص

 لان سبب فقداني ليهم  وبعدي هيكون سبب سعاده ليهم في المستقبل

وربنا يسعد الجميع
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *
> فما الذي فقدته .. وتتمنى عودته ... وماذا ستفعل لو عاد اليك .. ؟؟
> 
> فقدت اشياء كتيره جدا
> ...




*ربنا يوفقك ويفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

نورت يا ميكي

ربنا يسعدك


----------



## نـسـريـن (4 فبراير 2011)

*طب اقلبها فكاهية شوية ونكسر ج​وّ الحزن الي هوون ؟ 

اتمنى عودة شعري الذي قصصته مؤخراً 

واااااااااا    ​*


----------



## النهيسى (4 فبراير 2011)

جميل جدااا
ربنا يباركك 
شكرا جداا​


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

نـسـريـن قال:


> *طب اقلبها فكاهية شوية ونكسر ج​وّ الحزن الي هوون ؟
> 
> اتمنى عودة شعري الذي قصصته مؤخراً
> 
> واااااااااا    ​*




هههههههههه


ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> جميل جدااا
> ربنا يباركك
> شكرا جداا​




مرورك اجمل يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## tamav maria (4 فبراير 2011)

اتمني عوده الايام اللي راحت
عشان اصلح حاجات كتير فيها
عملتها غلط


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

netta قال:


> اتمني عوده الايام اللي راحت
> عشان اصلح حاجات كتير فيها
> عملتها غلط




ربنا يكون معاكي حبيبتي

نورتي


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

*فما الذي فقدته .. وتتمنى عودته ... وماذا ستفعل لو عاد اليك .. ؟؟
قلمى ضاع يا زوزاااااااا*
*لو رجع اكيد مش هسيبه وهكتب بيه*​*
رساله تتمنى أن تصل اليه ..  ؟؟
رساله ارجع ووعد هرحمك 
ومش هكتب بيك كتير زى زمان
سكرا يا زوزا على الموضوع المؤلم دا 
بجد فكرتينىباللى راح​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *فما الذي فقدته .. وتتمنى عودته ... وماذا ستفعل لو عاد اليك .. ؟؟
> قلمى ضاع يا زوزاااااااا*
> *لو رجع اكيد مش هسيبه وهكتب بيه*​*
> رساله تتمنى أن تصل اليه ..  ؟؟
> ...




ههههههههه عسل يا جون

معلش ربنا يعوضك بقلم غيره ههههههه

نورت يا باشا


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه عسل يا جون
> 
> معلش ربنا يعوضك بقلم غيره ههههههه
> 
> نورت يا باشا


 صعب  يا زوزااااااااااا


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2011)

ما اجمل مواضيعك يا روزى 

انا فقدت الامن والامان فى مصر واتمنى بعودوا تانى 

وترجع مصر بلد الامن والامان 

معلش خرجت شويه عن الموضوع بس ده احساسى 

شكراااااااااا روزى حبيبتى

واجمل تقييم
​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> ما اجمل مواضيعك يا روزى ​
> 
> انا فقدت الامن والامان فى مصر واتمنى بعودوا تانى ​
> وترجع مصر بلد الامن والامان ​
> ...


_* برااااااااااااافو يا مامتى *_
_*بامانة  ام بجد *_
_*احلى تقيم على الكلمتين الحلوين دول *_​


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> صعب  يا زوزااااااااااا




هههههههههه لالالالالالا هدورلك علي قلم يا جووووووو


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> ما اجمل مواضيعك يا روزى
> 
> انا فقدت الامن والامان فى مصر واتمنى بعودوا تانى
> 
> ...




تسلميلي يا حبيبتي

ربنا يفرح قلبك

وميرسي خالص علي التقييم


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لالالالالالا هدورلك علي قلم يا جووووووو


تؤتؤ   انتى بتضحكى عليا :hlp::hlp:


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالا حاشا وماشا ههههههههه انا اقدر بردو


----------



## just member (4 فبراير 2011)

فقدت وطن بأكملة
فقدت امان هايدا البلد
فقدت الضحكة الحلوة ياللي من القلب من فترة طويلة
فقدت ناس كانو بحياتي لكن فقدانهم هايدا شيئ مريح وجميل بحد ذاتة واتمني ان لا تعود الصدفة حتي واراهم مرة اخري فكانو لي اشبة بحلم مسموم
فقدت الثقة ولم اعد احكي مثل ايام عهدي كون حكي علي راحتي ومن قلبي بدون اي قيود
فقدت اصدقاء او ممكن ان نطلق عليكم بطريق الخطأ كلمة اصدقاء فقد  كانو لا يعرفون عن الصداقة  شيئ اكثر من مصالحهم الشخصية فلم يهتمو حتي ان يفرحو للفرح والحقد والغيرة يملأ عيونهم عن اي نجاح انت فيك تحققة
ووقت ما فكرو يضحكو
ضحكو علي سقوطك وعجزك واهتمو جيدا ان يضعوك في حالة يأس



ممكن ابقي ارجع تاني واحكي
لكن هلا لازم امشي
شكرا لموضوعك روزي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ليك يا جوجو

في انتظارك في اي وقت تنورنا 

ربنا يهون علينا كلنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2011)

*الاحساس بالامان وحشنى اوووى ​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

ربنا قادر يرجع الاوضاع زي الاول واحسن يا دونا

نورتي حبيبتي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 فبراير 2011)

*فقدت حاجات كتيرة *
*ميرسي روزي*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

ميرسي ليكي يا روكا

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

جيبتلى القلم ولا لساااااااااااا


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههه

حاتر لما انزل بكره يا واد


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

زى اللى 
انتى عارفه  
 النصب بتاع الناس
كتر اوى ها


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 فبراير 2011)

*فقدت الحنيبة فى زمنا دة

وليا عودة كتيير ​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> زى اللى
> انتى عارفه
> النصب بتاع الناس
> كتر اوى ها




ههههههههههه:94:


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *فقدت الحنيبة فى زمنا دة
> 
> وليا عودة كتيير ​*




نورتي يا قمر

في انتظارك


----------



## Twin (4 فبراير 2011)

*لي عودة *
*بعشق انا الموضيع الكئيبة دية*
*تدوم علينا طلتك يا روزي يا كتكوتة  *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 فبراير 2011)

*فقت الامل وحاسه انى مش هلاقيه تانى​*


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لي عودة *​
> *بعشق انا الموضيع الكئيبة دية*
> 
> *تدوم علينا طلتك يا روزي يا كتكوتة  *​


 

ههههههههه

ميرسي ليك يا توين

في انتظارك


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *فقت الامل وحاسه انى مش هلاقيه تانى​*


 

ربنا موجود يا سندريلا


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2011)

الحمد لله متعود انى بفقد حاجات كتير 
فقدت الصداقه الحقيقيه 
فقدت الفرح والسعاده 
فقدت اشخاص صعب انى اعرف اعوضهم مهما عملت 
فقدت ايام كنت فيها اسعد انسان فى الكون 
فقدت الاحساس بالكون 
فقدت نفسى 
كفايا دول 
ممكن ارجع تانى 
شكرا روزى على موضوعك 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ليك يا كوكو

ربنا يعوضك دايما بالخير


----------



## sparrow (6 فبراير 2011)

الواحد طول مهو ماشي في هذ الدنيا
يوم عن يوم بيفقد حجات ومازال
اهم حاجه فقدتها بالنسبة ليا علي مر عده اعوام  القدرة علي الصبر والاحتمال 
التي كادت ان تصبح معدومة   
وطبعا في ظل الظروف الحاليه خدي بقي عندك 
الامان ,, الامل  ......  وحجات كتير 

موضوع مميز يا جميل


----------



## روزي86 (6 فبراير 2011)

نورتي يا حبي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## fullaty (9 فبراير 2011)

*


			لماذا لا نشعر بأهمية .. وقيمة الشيء .. إلا إذا فقدناه .. ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
دى بقى مشكلتى ان انا عارفه ان مفيش حاجه دايمه وكل ماهلاقى حاجه تسعدنى ببقى خايفه عليها وهى معايا لاحسن اتحرم منها بعدين فبستغل وجودها معايا مع وجود خوف من حرمانى منها فى المستقبل


وانا فقد معانى لاشياء كثيره الان كالسعاده والفسحه او الخروجه الحلوه و لمه الاصحاب والضحك من القلب و اشتاق لاشخاص ليسوا فى عالمنا الان ولكنى احن لوجودى معاهم وهزارى وكل التفاصيل اللى كانت بنا 

الله يسامحك يا روزى قلبتى علينا المواجع 
بس بجد موضوع فوق الرائع 
احلى تقييم لاحلى روزى فى الدنيا​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 فبراير 2011)

جدتي 
​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

ميرسي يا مرموره

ربنا ينيح روحها


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2011)

فين القلم؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> فين القلم؟؟؟؟؟




لالالالا خلاص انت هتدخل الجيش

يبقي مفيش ههههههه:bud:


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> لالالالا خلاص انت هتدخل الجيش
> 
> يبقي مفيش ههههههه:bud:


 ادا نصب  دا  ها
_*بتنصبى على فرد من القوات النسلحة  هجيب الجيش وهاجى :cry2::cry2::cry2:*_​


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههه تعالي عشان افجركم جماعه ههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

المحححححححححححححبة بين الناس


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

فقدت الصديق


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 فبراير 2011)

عمرى الذى ضاع وان بعيد عن المسيحية


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يكون معاك ويعوضك


----------



## grges monir (10 فبراير 2011)

*لم افقدة بعد روزى
مازلت وسوف اظل متمسك بة
قولى يارب ههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه

يانب يانب


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (11 فبراير 2011)

الذي فقدته مبادئ وافكار كنت  اؤمن بها بشده وضاعت مني مع الوقت
واتمني رجوع ايماني بها
اما اذا كان شخص فقدته فانا لم اندم ابدا لفقدانه
والرساله (وفر ع نفسك لحظات الانتظار لاني مش هندم ابدا ع فقدانك
              ومش هفكر ابدا ف الرجوع, لاني لست ضعيفه ف اتخاذقرار )


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يكون معاكي

ميرسي ليكي


----------

